# Gave the TT it's first good clean



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Today I gave my TT a first good clean. What a difference that makes! Wow....very happy with it, although I have a sore back now. Went out for a DA polisher today, but they were all sold out! GRRRR...Guess I will order one online.

Anyway, here is the car before:










and After:










Also debadged:

Before:










And after:










And since I'm so proud of my hard work, a few others:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very nice, beautiful Amulet* RED * 8) Just a little biased.  :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Indeed Hoggy, BEAUTIFUL Amulet RED. I'm amazed what Meguiars paint cleaner did to the paint. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a really nice colour and I'm not biased as I'm moro blue


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cracking looking car


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A couple of pics of my Amulet *Red* I like the view from these angles.
Click pic to enlarge.


















Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job but you missed one of the badges


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

thx guys. I ordered the DA today. Will post some more pics when all that buffing and polishing is done. As for the missed sign, I left that on for now....


----------

